# Sismos Internacional - 2007



## Vince (2 Abr 2007 às 13:45)

Magnitude 8.0 - SOLOMON ISLANDS  

# Date-Time 	Sunday, April 1, 2007 at 20:39:56 (UTC)
= Coordinated Universal Time
# Monday, April 2, 2007 at 7:39:56 AM = local time at epicenter 
Location  	 8.453°S, 156.957°E
Depth  	10 km (6.2 miles) set by location program














> *13 dead following Solomons tsunami*
> (CNN) -- At least 13 people died in the Solomon Islands Monday after two earthquakes and a tsunami hit the western part of the island-chain nation, the country's chief spokesman said.
> http://www.news.com.au/story/0,23599,21488464-1702,00.html


----------



## Bruno Campos (2 Abr 2007 às 14:39)

*Re: Sismologia - Seguimento Abril 2007*



Vince disse:


> Magnitude 8.0 - SOLOMON ISLANDS
> 
> # Date-Time 	Sunday, April 1, 2007 at 20:39:56 (UTC)
> = Coordinated Universal Time
> ...



há bocado ja falavam em 15 vitimas, mas deve aumentar com o avançar das horas! há muitos desaparecidos! Contudo, parece que os alertas foram dados com alguma antecedência, permitindo a evacuação de vários banhistas!


----------



## Vince (28 Abr 2007 às 20:45)

*Sismologia - Seguimento 2007*

Sismo de Magnitude 4.7 em UK, o maior desde 2002.

Bem perto do traçado do Euro Tunel...   





> ML 4.9 South-East of UK on 28/04/2007 07:18 UTC
> 
> 
> 
> ...







> http://www.earthquakes.bgs.ac.uk/





> *Earthquake shakes parts of Kent*
> An earthquake has shaken parts of Kent, damaging buildings and disrupting electricity supplies.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vince (16 Jul 2007 às 14:27)

*Strong quake rocks northwestern Japan*

Sismo de 6.8 no Japão:



> *Strong quake rocks northwestern Japan*
> KASHIWAZAKI, Japan - A strong earthquake struck northwestern Japan on Monday, destroying hundreds of homes, buckling seaside bridges and causing a fire at one of the world's most powerful nuclear power plants. At least seven people were killed and hundreds were injured.
> ADVERTISEMENT
> 
> ...



Fonte: Yahoo/AP


----------



## Rogério Martins (2 Ago 2007 às 17:40)

*Re: Sismologia - Seguimento 2007*

Novas actualizações






Especial atenção para o que ocorreu na Islandia....


----------



## mocha (9 Ago 2007 às 09:53)

*Re: Sismologia - Seguimento 2007*

*Forte sismo na Indonésia *

Um sismo de magnitude 7,4 na escala de Richter foi sentido em Jacarta, capital da Indonésia pouco depois das 18h portuguesas (mais precisamente às 00h04 locais), segundo dados avançados pelo Centro de Medição de Terramotos do Pacífico. Não há alarme de Tsunami. 

Segundo o relato de Kathy Quiano, correspondente da CNN em Jacarta, o forte abalo foi sentido durante a noite durante pouco mais de um minutos. As pessoas saíram de imediato para as ruas, assustadas, desconhecendo-se ainda se há vítimas ou estragos. As autoridades locais estão a avaliar a situação. 

Segundo o mesmo serviço de análise de Terramotos, o sismo ocorreu a 282 km de profundidade e a 112 km de Jacarta, a grande cidade mais próxima. 

A Secretaria de Estado das Comunidades Portuguesas já comunicou à agência Lusa que não existem vítimas portuguesas. «Apesar de existir a possibilidade de alguns estrangeiros atingidos, não deverão estar envolvidos portugueses», adiantou uma fonte.

ontem, in _portugal Diário _


----------



## mocha (9 Ago 2007 às 09:57)

*Re: Sismologia - Seguimento 2007*

Um forte sismo de magnitude 7,4 na escala aberta de Richter foi registado esta quarta-feira na ilha de Java, Indonésia, anunciou o Instituto Geológico dos Estados Unidos.

O forte tremor de terra que abalou hoje a ilha indonésia de Java não causou, até ao momento, vítimas portuguesas, disse à Agência Lusa fonte da Secretaria de Estado das Comunidades Portuguesas. 

"Apesar de existir a possibilidade de alguns estrangeiros atingidos, não deverão estar envolvidos portugueses", adiantou a fonte. 

Um forte tremor de terra, com uma magnitude de 7,4 na escala de Richter, abalou hoje a ilha indonésia de Java, não havendo ainda informações de vítimas, anunciou o Instituto Geológico dos Estados Unidos. 

O epicentro do sismo, registado cerca das 00h05 locais de quinta-feira (18h05 de hoje em Lisboa), localizou-se a uma profundidade de 291 quilómetros abaixo do nível do mar, 107 quilómetros a leste de Jacarta. 

Devido à profundidade do abalo, havia poucos riscos de um tsunami, segundo especialistas.

Sic


----------



## Rogério Martins (12 Ago 2007 às 12:12)

*Re: Sismologia - Seguimento 2007*

Isso nao quer dizer nada Vince...ate pode arrebrntar isto tudo de repente... a Natureza tem ca destas coisas...

*Full Moon Total Eclipse and Earthquakes*by Mitch Battros - Earth Changes Media

What I am about to tell you should be considered 'conjecture', however what I will layout below is pure unabated fact. As many of you know, I am a researcher and author who among other items, study the science-of-cycles. What I see coming based on this science is worthy of announcement.

This is not a warning of imminent danger, but rather a 'tap on the shoulder' to be aware of the coming full moon eclipse on August 28th and what history tells us might occur. There appears to be a noticeable cycle of escalation in earthquake and volcanic activity within two weeks prior and/or two weeks after a full lunar eclipse. If this holds true, you might want to mark your calendars from August 14th to September 12th. These dates indicate two weeks prior to the August 28th full lunar eclipse, and two week after the event.

This is an area of research which brings both worlds together. The world of (old) ancient text, and the world of (new) modern science. They both tell us of "cycles". You might remember my frequent guest, Carlos Barrios Mayan Elder, told us in our June 19th interview: "Watch for disruption to occur in the time between late July and late August. The energy will be very intense".
Click Here to Listen

Here are the dates of full lunar eclipse from 2001 to 2010

2001 Jan 09
2003 May 16
2003 Nov 09
2004 May 04
2004 Oct 28
2007 Mar 03


And here is what happened: Events which occurred within two weeks prior and/or two weeks after the last six full lunar eclipse.

January 2001 - (India) A magnitude 7.6 earthquake shook the Indian Province of Gujarat. It was one of the two most deadly earthquakes to strike India in its recorded history. The death toll was 19,727, number of injured at 166,000, over 600,000 people were left homeless, with 348,000 houses destroyed and an additional 844,000 damaged.

May 2003 - (Turkey) At least 176 people have died and 521 people were injured after a magnitude 6.4 earthquake that shook the eastern Turkey's Bingöl province. Several public buildings collapsed in the centre of Bingöl city and its vicinity. The last official report concerning the consequences of the earthquake in the city indicates about 570 buildings were collapsed and about 6000 others were damaged.

May 2003 - (Algiers) A strong earthquake measuring 6.8 magnitude struck the coastal region east of Algiers and the Tell Atlas mountains of Algeria. 2,251 people died, another 1,200 missing, 10,243 were injured and 200,000 made homeless.

May 2003 - (Japan) A 7.0 magnitude earthquake hit northern Japan, however, there were no casualties and very few people were injured due to the depth (about 44 miles underground) of the epicenter of the earthquake.

October 2003 - (China) A magnitude 6.1 earthquake kills nine, and more than 43 people were injured after two earthquakes jolted northwest China's Gansu Province. Over 10,000 homes have been destroyed, leaving their occupants exposed to temperatures that can fall below freezing, according to Gansu provincial seismological bureau.

April 2004 - (United States) Yellowstone Super Volcano experienced over 400 quakes within three days. This type of increase in earthquake activity is called a "swarm". Parts of the caldera were closed to the public with areas of surface temperatures reaching over 200 degrees Fahrenheit. Some reports were telling of the sole of on-lookers shoes were melting just prior to the area's closing.

October 2004 - (Japan) A series of powerful earthquakes the strongest with a magnitude of 6.7 jolted northern Japan, killing at least 30 people and injuring more than 2000 people largely as the result of building collapse. The strongest earthquakes occurred during a period of several hours with the main epicenter located near Yamakoshi village, Niigata Prefecture. Thousands of landslides were triggered by the earthquakes and aftershocks with much associated damage to roads, agricultural fields, and residential.

March 2004 - (United States) An ongoing swarm of small earthquakes began in the Three Sisters volcanic center in the central Oregon Cascade Range. The earthquakes are occurred in the northeast part of an area centered 5 kilometers (3 miles) west of South Sister volcano in which the ground has been uplifted by as much as 25 cm (about 10 inches) since late 1997.

February 2004 - (Morocco) A 6.4 magnitude earthquake in northern Morocco near the coastal city of al Hoceima killed 628 people and left 15,000 homeless.


 E entao...... ah esperem esperem isto que tem acontecido e pura das normalidades...nada d show offs  e de exaltidao..Continuaremos com a mesma segurança e calmaria
Pessoal abram os olhos e enfrentem a realidade que esta ai pra vir

Hasta


----------



## Vince (12 Ago 2007 às 12:58)

*Re: Sismologia - Seguimento 2007*



Rogério Martins disse:


> E entao...... ah esperem esperem isto que tem acontecido e pura das normalidades...nada d show offs  e de exaltidao..Continuaremos com a mesma segurança e calmaria
> Pessoal abram os olhos e enfrentem a realidade que esta ai pra vir



Se nos formos a preocupar com tudo o que nos ameaça não dormiriamos e seriamos uns pobres infelizes. Eu ou tu daqui a bocado já podemos cá nem estar, há milhentas coisas que nos podem acontecer. A vida é para ser vivida sem estas preocupações, já chegam as mais simples e menos catastroficas. 

Estamos cá de passagem,  nós nem somos a especie dominante no planeta, são as bactérias. Estamos cá só para vivermos todos os dias o melhor e mais feliz possivel e sobretudo para fazer felizes os outros, em especial os que nos são queridos. 

Quanto à Lua, vulcões, terramotos, etc, etc, nem penso nisso. Gosto de dormir descansado  Olha por exemplo para os meteoros. Todos os anos passam muitas centenas próximo da Terra dos quais só detectamos meia duzia, e a maior parte das vezes só depois de terem passado. Basta um pequeno para destruir uma cidade. Pensa-se que todas as semanas passam dois ou três à tangente que ninguém detectou.  

Se nos formos a preocupar com isso tudo lá se ia a felicidade...

*Relax !* Vive cada dia como se fosse único e não estragues o precioso tempo com coisas fúteis


----------



## Rogério Martins (12 Ago 2007 às 13:22)

*Re: Sismologia - Seguimento 2007*

Pois Vince respeito a tua opiniao mas continuo a dizer que até as coisas mais futeis podem-se tornar em realidade e passar-nos por cima sem darnos conta delas.
Agora uma frase bastante filosofica - se a felicidade se baseia na fuga à realidade, bendita felicidade a tua!

E por aqui me fico
Abraço  colega


----------



## Vince (12 Ago 2007 às 13:29)

*Re: Sismologia - Seguimento 2007*



Rogério Martins disse:


> Pois Vince respeito a tua opiniao mas continuo a dizer que até as coisas mais futeis podem-se tornar em realidade e passar-nos por cima sem darnos conta delas.
> Agora uma frase bastante filosofica - se a felicidade se baseia na fuga à realidade, bendita felicidade a tua!
> 
> E por aqui me fico
> Abraço  colega



Rogério, acho que percebeste mal. Eu não disse que o que falaste era fútil, sobre isso disse que não me preocupava muito. 

Quando me referi às coisas fúteis referi-me ao dia a dia, as coisas que todos fazemos, as boas e as menos boas, e o tempo que por vezes perdemos com coisas sem interesse nenhum, tempo que poderia estar a ser aproveitado de melhor forma. Capiche ? 

Quanto à fuga à realidade, o que é a realidade ? Se fores a absorver toda a informação desse género que te chega enlouquecias. Não te esquecas que a Internet trouxe uma sociedade da informação mas também trouxe uma sociedade de desinformação, esta última muitas vezes esquecida. E cada um de nós não tem capacidade individual para distinguir entre o verdadeiro e falso a maior partes das vezes.


----------



## Minho (12 Ago 2007 às 18:24)

*Re: Sismologia - Seguimento 2007*

O estrago mais notável foi no Teatro Municipal de Almagro na província de Ciudad Real


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Ago 2007 às 19:44)

*Re: Sismologia - Seguimento 2007*

Eu senti o sismo esta manhã, estava a dormir quando a cama começou a tremer levemente, mas foi rápido pensei que fosse na falha de Gorringe nunca pensei que fosse em Espanha


----------



## mocha (16 Ago 2007 às 10:01)

*Re: Sismologia - Seguimento 2007*

*Peru: forte sismo mata 72 pessoas*

O forte sismo que atingiu quarta-feira à noite o Peru provocou pelo menos 72 mortos e 680 feridos, segundo um novo balanço divulgado pelo Ministério da Saúde, informa a agência Lusa. 

O comandante dos bombeiros, Carlos Cordova, indicou que muitas vítimas foram descobertas sob escombros de casas em Ica e Pisco, 300 quilómetros a sul de Lima. Admitiu, no entanto, que o balanço poderá ser mais grave. 

Lima e a faixa costeira do Peru foram abaladas quarta-feira à noite por um forte sismo com uma magnitude de 7,9 na escala aberta de Richter. O instituto de geofísica norte-americano indicou que o abalo aconteceu às 18h41 locais (00h41 em Lisboa). O epicentro situou-se 169 quilómetros a sudoeste de Lima e a uma profundidade de 47 quilómetros. 

As autoridades portuguesas desconhecem, entretanto, a existência de cidadãos portugueses entre as vítimas deste sismo. «Não há conhecimento de nenhum português entre as vítimas», disse à Lusa fonte da secretaria de Estado das Comunidades Portuguesas, acrescentando, no entanto, que os serviços consulares em Lima continuam «apurar a situação». 

Em Lima, capital do Peru, existe uma comunidade de cerca de 180 portugueses.

_in Portugal Diário_


_ACTUALIZADO ÀS 14H15 _

*Peru: forte sismo mata 337 pessoas*

O forte sismo que atingiu quarta-feira à noite o Peru provocou pelo menos 337 mortos e 800 feridos, segundo um novo balanço divulgado pelo Instituto Nacional de Protecção Civil, informa a agência Lusa. 

O comandante dos bombeiros, Carlos Cordova, indicou que muitas vítimas foram descobertas sob escombros de casas em Ica e Pisco, 300 quilómetros a sul de Lima. O site da Protecção Civil refere as localidades de Ayacucho, Cusco, Huancavelica, Ica, Junin, Lima e Pasco, como as que foram afectadas pelo abalo. 

O vice-ministro da Saúde, Jose Calderon, já considerou a situação «dramática» em Ica, cidade de 650000 pessoas, a 265 quilómetros a sudeste da capital, Lima. Apelou para a doação de sangue destinado aos feridos e afirmou que uma coluna de médicos e enfermeiras se dirige para a zona. 

A cidade de Ica foi a mais castigada, com 336 mortos e 827 feridos, quatro hospitais afectados e um outro destruído. 300 famílias foram afectadas, tendo ficado sem casas. Em Lima, onde terá apenas morrido uma pessoa, várias famílias foram afectadas e 76 casas sido destruídas. 

Lima e a faixa costeira do Peru foram abaladas esta quarta-feira à noite por um forte sismo com uma magnitude de 7,9 na escala aberta de Richter. O instituto de geofísica norte-americano indicou que o abalo aconteceu às 18h41 locais (00h41 em Lisboa). O epicentro situou-se 169 quilómetros a sudoeste de Lima e a uma profundidade de 47 quilómetros. 

Portugueses não foram atingidos 

A Embaixada de Portugal em Lima, afirma que o violento terramoto não fez vítimas entre portugueses turistas ou pertencentes à comunidade de cerca de duas centenas de pessoas. 

«s residentes portugueses estão todos concentrados na capital», afirmou à Lusa o embaixador Mário Lino da Silva. «Felizmente, não há registo de qualquer incidente junto da comunidade portuguesa ou de turistas que viajam pelo país», acrescentou. 

Hoje, a secretaria de Estado das Comunidades voltou a apelar para que os turistas portugueses se registem nas embaixadas portuguesas dos países que visitam, para que seja mais fácil descobrir o seu paradeiro em caso de incidentes como o sucedido no Perú. 

Neste país sul-americano vivem entre 180 a 200 portugueses, de acordo com os registos consulares, quase todos em Lima, havendo também alguns missionários próximo de Iquitos, na região do Amazonas.


----------



## mocha (17 Ago 2007 às 09:51)

*Re: Sismologia - Seguimento 2007*

*Sismo de grau 8*
Tragédia no Peru

"Pensámos que estávamos a ser bombardeados”, afirmou um habitante de Pisco ainda assustado pelo sismo de quarta-feira, que causou centenas de mortos. “O que tornava tudo mais terrível era o rugido do tremor de terra, associado a um fulgor surreal no céu”, recordou, por seu lado, Bronwyn Davis, de Lima, que diz ter sentido o chão a tremer debaixo dos pés, enquanto em volta as árvores e os postes de electricidade eram sacudidos com grande violência.

As autoridades afirmam que o sismo, de 8,0 pontos de magnitude na escala aberta de Richter (um dos mais fortes em todo o Mundo desde 1990), fez pelo menos 500 mortos e cerca de dois mil feridos. Além da intensidade, o poder destruidor do abalo foi potenciado pela sua duração. Testemunhas dizem que a terra não parou de tremer durante mais de dois minutos. “Estamos habituados a sismos ocasionais. Mas não é costume sentir um tremor quando estamos na rua”, sublinhou Bronwyn. Jessica, outra habitante de Lima, não esquece a sensação de medo causada pelo prolongamento do abalo e pelas réplicas, algumas com uma intensidade de 6,3. “Parecia que ia parar mas continuava. Tudo tremia: o chão debaixo dos pés, os carros, as paredes, e havia luzes estranhas a iluminar o céu.”

Os primeiros dados indicam que o maior número de mortos, cerca de duas centenas, se verificou em Pisco. Quase 80% da cidade ficaram em ruínas, nomeadamente uma igreja onde estavam reunidas dezenas de fiéis. “Já encontrámos sobreviventes e continuamos os trabalhos”, afirmou Juan Mendoza, presidente da Câmara da cidade. Em Ica, um incidente semelhante deixou soterradas mais de uma centena de pessoas que assistiam à missa da tarde. 

PRESOS FOGEM

As outras localidades mais atingidas pelo sismo são Cañete e Chincha. Nesta última, a derrocada das paredes de uma prisão permitiu a fuga de 600 detidos. Mas o que preocupa mais as autoridades é a escassez de sangue nos hospitais, superlotados de feridos, onde falta também a água e a luz. 

Em muitos locais, na vizinhança de cadáveres deixados a céu aberto (as morgues estão superlotadas), centenas de desalojados dormiram ao relento, aquecidos por fogueiras. “A parede caiu e esmagou-a. Não sei para onde hei-de levá-la.” Jose Flores, de 12 anos, é a imagem do desalento. Junto ao corpo da mãe, caído no passeio, ficou à espera de auxílio. 

PORTUGAL REGISTOU ABALO

A elevada magnitude do sismo no Peru foi registada na rede sismológica nacional, do Instituto de Meteorologia. “A detecção em Portugal resulta da vibração no solo, cuja propagação de ondas sísmicas é captada pelas estações, mesmo que se observem valores baixos, disse Fernando Carrilho, director do departamento sismológico. 

O mesmo responsável indicou que “este sismo provocou elevada destruição devido à sua elevada magnitude, por se localizar a apenas cerca de 150 quilómetros a sul de Lima, junto à costa do Peru, e por a profundidade focal ser de apenas 33 quilómetros”. 

Fernando Carrilho indicou que “o abalo ocorreu numa zona de forte actividade sísmica, pela interacção entre as placas tectónicas Nazca e da América do Sul, que se faz através de um movimento de convergência a uma taxa de aproximadamente 8 cm/ano”. Em 1868, recordou, foi registado um de magnitude 9. 

PORTUGUESES ESCAPAM ILESOS

As autoridades portuguesas desconhecem a existência de cidadãos nacionais entre as vítimas do sismo que na noite de quarta- -feira abalou o Peru. Fonte da Secretaria de Estado das Comunidades Portuguesas afirmou à agência Lusa que os serviços consulares em Lima continuam “a acompanhar a situação”. 

Na capital do Peru, onde não há registo de grande número de vítimas, vive uma comunidade de 180 portugueses. Lima e a faixa costeira 

peruana foram as mais atingidas pelo abalo de terra. 

À MARGEM

ILHAS SALOMÃO

Um sismo com 6,7 graus de magnitude atingiu ontem as Ilhas Salomão, a noroeste da Austrália. O epicentro do abalo foi a dois km de profundidade, numa área 75 km a sudoeste de Honiara, capital do país. 

JAPÃO

A terra tremeu também na ilha de Honshu, Japão, onde o abalo atingiu a intensidade de 5,4 a 6,4 graus. Não há registo de danos de monta nem vítimas. 

CAVACO SILVA

O Presidente da República Portuguesa, Aníbal Cavaco Silva, enviou ao seu homólogo peruano, Alan García, uma carta de condolências pelas vítimas do sismo no Peru. 

APELO DE BENTO XVI 

O Papa Bento XVI rezou ontem pelas vítimas do sismo peruano e apelou ao envio imediato de ajuda internacional, num “espírito de caridade e solidariedade cristã”. 

OUTROS SISMOS 

IRÃO - 21/06/90

Mais de 60 mil pessoas morreram num sismo, com magnitude 7,5 na escala de Richter, no Noroeste do país. Terá sido a maior catástrofe natural ocorrida durante o século anterior no Irão.

ÍNDIA - 30/09/93

Morreram 7601 pessoas e 15 846 ficaram feridas no estado de Maharastra na sequência de um terramoto com 6,4 graus na escala de Richter.

JAPÃO - 17/01/95

Em Kobe morreram pelo menos 6400 pessoas na sequência de um violento abalo telúrico de magnitude 7,2 graus na escala de Richter.

AFEGANISTÃO - 4/02/98

Na província de Rustaq morreram pelo menos 4400 pessoas devido a um terramoto de magnitu-de 6,1.

AFEGANISTÃO - 30/05/98

Na província de Tajar, mais de 5000 pessoas perderam a vida num sismo de magnitude 7,1.

TURQUIA - 17/08/99

No Noroeste do país morreram mais de 17 mil pessoas e outras 30 mil ficaram feridas, na sequência de um terramoto de magnitude 7,4. 

ÍNDIA - 26/01/01

No estado de Gujarat morreram pelo menos 15500 pessoas devido a um terramoto de magnitude 6,9 na escala de Richter.

IRÃO - 26/12/03

Na tristemente famosa tragédia de Bam perderam a vida 26 271 pessoas na sequência de um sismo de magnitude 6,3.

INDONÉSIA - 26/12/04

Um violentíssimo terramoto de intensidade 8,9 na ilha de Samatra matou mais de 280 mil pessoas, em 12 países da Ásia e África. 

PAQUISTÃO - 8/10/05

Na Caxemira, região fronteiriça entre o Paquistão e a Índia, morreram aproximadamente 86 mil pessoas e ficaram feridas outras 40 mil, na sequência de um abalo telúrico de intensidade 7,6.

INDONÉSIA - 27/05/06

Na ilha de Java, um terramoto com 6,2 graus na escala de Richter provocou a morte a pelo menos 6234 pessoas. O tremor de terra causou ainda ferimentos a cerca de duas dezenas de milhar de pessoas. Além disso, um total de 340 mil pessoas ficaram sem casa. 

INDONÉSIA - 17/07/06

Na ilha de Java, um violento tremor de terra com 7,7 graus na escala de Richter, seguido de maremoto, provocou a morte a 596 pessoas. 

_F. J. Gonçalves com agências_


Edição de Hoje in _Correio da manhã_


----------



## Vince (17 Ago 2007 às 12:50)

*Re: Sismologia - Seguimento 2007*

Foi de facto um sismo muito violento. O nº de vítimas mortais já ascende a mais de 500 mas deverá ser bastante superior.

Para além do sismo de 8.0 houve dezenas de réplicas, sendo que duas delas foram superiores a 6.0







O último sismo de grande intensidade nesta região tinha sido a 23 de Junho de  2001, Magnitude de 8.4, que provocou apenas 75 mortos apesar de ter sido um dos sismos mais intensos nas últimas décadas em todo o mundo.

Pior sorte aconteceu umas décadas antes, a 31 de Maio de 1970, um sismo de 7.9 provocou a maior tragédia da história do Peru até hoje. Mais de 50 mil pessoas morreram.

A costa do Peru (e de outros países) tem um longo e trágico historial sísmico, pois fica na fronteira entre a placa tectónica de Nazca e a placa sul-americana. Para perceber o quanto intensa é a interacção entre estas 2 placas, basta dizer que a Cordilheira dos Andes se formaram  devido ao processo de subducção da placa de Nazca sob a placa sul-americana, ou seja, a placa de Nazda desliza para debaixo da sul-americana.












> *Oceanic-continental destructive plate boundaries*
> This type of plate margin can be seen running the length of the west coast of South America, where the Nazca plate is being subducted beneath South America. It can also be seen along the west coast of North America north of Carolina to Alaska.
> The western margin of South America is made up of a considerable thickness of low density continental crust, which makes the plate buoyant and thus causes it to override or 'float' above the denser Nazca plate. The Nazca plate is composed entirely of dense basaltic rocks and peridotite, and therefore when the plates are forced together the denser Nazca plate is dragged down beneath the less dense continental plate, forming a subduction zone.




Um video com fotografias dos efeitos do sismo, bastante emotivo e pertubador.


----------



## Vince (18 Ago 2007 às 12:03)

*Re: Sismologia - Seguimento 2007*

As réplicas do Peru até agora:


----------



## Vince (13 Set 2007 às 01:33)

Novamente bastante activo  o Anel de Fogo do Pacífico, com vários sismos de grande intensidade na Indonésia. Esta zona como devem saber é a mais sísmica e vulcânica do Mundo, conta com 432 vulcões, sendo que mais de metade dos vulcões activos no mundo estão nesta cintura, que conjuntamente com o movimento de várias placas tectónicas contribui para que 90% de todos os sismos do planeta sejam ao longo deste anel, e 80% dos sismos mais violentos também tivessem sido registados aquil.






http://earthquake.usgs.gov/eqcenter/recenteqsww/Quakes/quakes_big.php


----------



## Vince (13 Set 2007 às 12:35)

Continua a crise sísmica na Indonésia, com mais um sismo que chegou aos 7.1 esta madrugada e um outro de 6.2 há cerca de hora e meia atrás. O alerta de tsunami entretanto já foi levantado.










http://earthquake.usgs.gov/eqcenter/recenteqsww/Quakes/quakes_big.php


----------



## Tiagofsky (26 Set 2007 às 23:48)

Novo sismo na Indonésia :

"_Indonésia
Terramoto abala ilha de Sumatra
Um terramoto com a magnitude de 6,4 atingiu a ilha indonésia de Sumatra, afirmou o Serviço Geológico dos Estados Unidos (USGS).

Segundo a agência geológica indonésia, o tremor foi registado a 149 quilómetros a sudoeste de Painan, na Província de Sumatra Ocidental, e ocorreu a uma profundidade de 70 quilómetros.

Este mês, no dia 12, um terramoto de magnitude 8,4 matou mais de 20 pessoas em Sumatra e milhares de casas foram destruídas e danificadas na região.

Nas últimas duas semanas, a área tem sido alvo de uma série de fortes réplicas, que levaram a alertas de tsunami na Indonésia e em outros países da região.

A Indonésia, situada num cinturão de intensa actividade sísmica conhecido por ‘Anel de Fogo do Pacífico’, foi atingida por um forte terramoto em Dezembro de 2004, que provocou um devastador tsunami no oceano Índico.

Mais de 230 mil pessoas morreram na região, entre elas 170 mil indonésios._"

Fonte:Reuters/SOL

Não ta mm nada facil...sera que estas libertaçoes ed energia serão beneficas, ou serão o pressagio p algo monumental..?


----------



## Luis França (2 Dez 2007 às 17:10)

Estranho. Dois sismos em locais muito distintos à mesma hora e quase à mesma profundidade. Será somente coincidência?


2007-12-02  07:38:26.5	 8.56N__103.06W__10km__4.7__ NORTHERN EAST PACIFIC RISE
2007-12-02  07:38:15.0	31.66N___35.48E__15km__4.2__ DEAD SEA REGION


----------



## Luis França (7 Dez 2007 às 10:38)

Magnitude mb 6.0
Region IZU ISLANDS, JAPAN REGION

Date time 2007-12-07 at 00:47:28.0 UTC
Location 30.18 N ; 140.98 E
Depth 10 km






*Earthquake jolts Japan island, felt in Tokyo*

TOKYO, Dec 7 (Reuters) - An earthquake with a preliminary magnitude of 6 jolted a tiny island about 500 km (310 miles) south of Tokyo on Friday, a Japanese government agency said.
The quake, at 9:48 a.m. (0048 GMT), was felt in the capital and areas further north.
The epicentre of the tremor was near the island of Torishima and its depth about 50 km (30 miles), the Japan Meteorological Agency said on its Web site (http://www.jma.go.jp).
There were no immediate reports of injuries or damage and no tsunami warning was issued.


Inicialmente foi marcado magnitude 6.0 pelo USGS e EMCS, mas mais tarde (como já vem sendo hábito), reduziram para 5.7 e 5.8, talvez para pensarmos que foi "normal". 

("they lowered that eq reading quickly ..now its just a 5.7 lol ..they do that all the time. Trying to get people to believe ...."all is ok" lol ...it wont work.")


----------



## Luis França (7 Dez 2007 às 15:02)

*Strong earthquake rocks UN climate conference in Bali*

 JAKARTA: A 5.9-magnitude earthquake struck off Bali island in Indonesia on Friday, officials said, and it was strongly felt at the UN climate conference in the resort island.

The earthquake, which hit at 1605 IST, struck 261 kilometres southwest of the Bali resort of Nusa Dua, where delegates are meeting to craft a strategy to combat climate change, Indonesia's Meteorology and Geophysics Agency said in a statement.
There was no threat of a tsunami, and the quake struck at a depth of 10 kilometres, the agency said.


----------



## Luis França (9 Dez 2007 às 12:20)

2007-12-09  07:28:21.8	26.11S  177.45W__174km__*7.9*__ SOUTH OF FIJI ISLANDS







Vai começar a festa ...


----------



## Luis França (9 Dez 2007 às 13:06)

Para esta região no Brasil este sismo foi forte...


09-DEC-2007   02:03:29 	-15.05 	-44.20__*4.9*__10km 	BAHIA-MINAS GERAIS BORD., BRAZIL


----------



## BARROS (10 Dez 2007 às 14:32)

*Re: Seguimento - Dezembro de 2007*

*TERREMOTO NO BRASIL*​
Pela primeira vez na história, uma pessoa morreu por causa de um tremor de terra no Brasil. Foi uma garota de 5 anos de idade. O terremoto ocorreu em *Itacarambí, Minas Gerais*, estado do Brasil à cerca de 1100km ao norte de São Paulo. Aconteceu as 0h05min de 09 de dezembro, durou 15 segundos e teve intensidade de* 4,9° na Escala Richter*, deixou 6 pessoas feridas, derrubou 6 casas e danificou outras 70.

Esse não foi o terremoto mais forte do Brasil:
*TERREMOTO MAIS INTENSO*: 6,2° na escala richter em Porto dos Gaúchos(MT)
EM 31/01/1955 nenhuma vítima.( área remota )

*TERREMOTO MAIS DESTRUTIVO:* 5,1° na escala richter em João Câmara(RN)
EM 30/11/1986- 4 mil casas derrubadas, nenhuma vítima

forte chuva em 6 de dezembro: 73,4mm acumulados em são paulo, rajadas de 70km/h, mais forte de 114km/h no campo de marte...


----------



## Luis França (13 Dez 2007 às 12:11)

2007-12-13  07:23:44.3	22.96S   70.58W  50km	*6.0*	 OFFSHORE ANTOFAGASTA, CHILE
2007-12-13  05:35:25.3	23.05S   70.65W  34km	5.3	 OFFSHORE ANTOFAGASTA, CHILE
2007-12-13  05:20:24.6	23.13S    70.60W  40km	 *5.9*	 OFFSHORE ANTOFAGASTA, CHILE


----------



## Luis França (15 Dez 2007 às 22:51)

* 7.1 Magnitude Earthquake Hits Indonesia, 6.3 and 5.8 earthquakes hit East Timor*

JAKARTA, Indonesia: A deep 7.1-magnitude earthquake shook eastern Indonesia on Saturday, sending panicked residents running out of their homes, the Indonesian Meteorology and Geophysics Agency and witnesses said.
There were no immediate reports of damage or injuries and no tsunami alert was issued, said Suharjono, an agency spokesman.
The tremor struck at a depth of about 100 kilometers (60 miles) in Maluku province, about 2,700 kilometers (1,700 miles) east of the capital, Jakarta.
The U.S. Geological Survey put the quake at a magnitude 6.3.
"The TV, chairs, everything in my house fell down, I saw utility poles shaking," Gulman, a resident of Saumlaki town on the island of Tanimbar, told El-Shinta radio.







*Large Earthquakes May Broadcast Warnings, But Is Anyone Tuning In To Listen?*

SAN FRANCISCO –- Scientists revealed data Thursday that an electromagnetic alarm might have preceded a 2007 earthquake in Northern California. The evidence could offer support to a controversial theory that mysterious and little-understood signals might offer fair warning for imminent catastrophic earthquakes.

Scientists detected the signal Oct. 30 near Milpitas, California, 19 hours before a medium-size quake -- with its epicenter in the Alum Rock neighborhood of San Jose -- shook the region, scientists told Wired News Thursday.
"Alum Rock saw a signal that didn't happen at any other site: It was a series of electromagnetic pulses that were drawn out over eight minutes," said Tom Bleier, a researcher with QuakeFinder, a Palo Alto firm. He cautioned, however, that further study is needed to determine if the electromagnetic signal has "some other cause" besides the quake.

The new data, reported here at the American Geophysical Union annual meeting, was met with some skepticism. But the evidence could be a watershed moment in earthquake detection, a field that has a long and perpetually disappointing history. The discovery could strengthen the case of scientists who suggest that big quakes are preceded by strange signals, including one that may have come before the catastrophic 1989 Loma Prieta earthquake in the San Francisco Bay Area.

"There are at least a dozen theories that predict these (electromagnetic precursors) should occur," said Jacob Bortnik, a UCLA space physicist and a consultant for QuakeFinder.


----------



## Luis França (15 Dez 2007 às 22:52)

* 7.1 Magnitude Earthquake Hits Indonesia, 6.3 and 5.8 earthquakes hit East Timor*

JAKARTA, Indonesia: A deep 7.1-magnitude earthquake shook eastern Indonesia on Saturday, sending panicked residents running out of their homes, the Indonesian Meteorology and Geophysics Agency and witnesses said.
There were no immediate reports of damage or injuries and no tsunami alert was issued, said Suharjono, an agency spokesman.
The tremor struck at a depth of about 100 kilometers (60 miles) in Maluku province, about 2,700 kilometers (1,700 miles) east of the capital, Jakarta.
The U.S. Geological Survey put the quake at a magnitude 6.3.
"The TV, chairs, everything in my house fell down, I saw utility poles shaking," Gulman, a resident of Saumlaki town on the island of Tanimbar, told El-Shinta radio.


*2nd quake in northwestern Iran triggers panic*

*Large Earthquakes May Broadcast Warnings, But Is Anyone Tuning In To Listen?*

SAN FRANCISCO –- Scientists revealed data Thursday that an electromagnetic alarm might have preceded a 2007 earthquake in Northern California. The evidence could offer support to a controversial theory that mysterious and little-understood signals might offer fair warning for imminent catastrophic earthquakes.

Scientists detected the signal Oct. 30 near Milpitas, California, 19 hours before a medium-size quake -- with its epicenter in the Alum Rock neighborhood of San Jose -- shook the region, scientists told Wired News Thursday.
"Alum Rock saw a signal that didn't happen at any other site: It was a series of electromagnetic pulses that were drawn out over eight minutes," said Tom Bleier, a researcher with QuakeFinder, a Palo Alto firm. He cautioned, however, that further study is needed to determine if the electromagnetic signal has "some other cause" besides the quake.

The new data, reported here at the American Geophysical Union annual meeting, was met with some skepticism. But the evidence could be a watershed moment in earthquake detection, a field that has a long and perpetually disappointing history. The discovery could strengthen the case of scientists who suggest that big quakes are preceded by strange signals, including one that may have come before the catastrophic 1989 Loma Prieta earthquake in the San Francisco Bay Area.

"There are at least a dozen theories that predict these (electromagnetic precursors) should occur," said Jacob Bortnik, a UCLA space physicist and a consultant for QuakeFinder.


----------



## Luis França (16 Dez 2007 às 12:11)

GFZ Potsdam - Earthquake Bulletin
Automatic GEOFON Global Seismic Monitor

*Region: 	Near Coast of Northern Chile*
Time: 	2007/12/16 08:09:16.8 UTC

Magnitude:	*7.1*
Epicenter:	70.03°W   22.81°S
Depth: 	14 km
Status: 	automatic


----------



## Luis França (19 Dez 2007 às 11:33)

Region: 	 Andreanof Islands, Aleutian Islands
Time: 	2007/12/19 09:30:31.6 UTC

Magnitude:	*7.0*
Epicenter:	179.54°W   51.53°N
Depth: 	45 km


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Dez 2007 às 11:44)

Ontem falaram desse sismo na sic de 7.0...até admira porque foi onde foi não vive lá quase ninguém.

------------------------------------

Turquia: Sismo de 5,7 graus atinge arredores de Ancara

A localidade de Bala, nos arredores de Ancara, sofreu hoje um sismode 5,7 graus na escala de Richter, que causou alguns danos materiais em várias casas. 

Segundo a rede de televisão NTV, cerca de 35 casas ficaram danificadas, mas não foram destruídas.

As televisões turcas informaram que o terramoto aconteceu às 11:48 (hora local) e foi sentido na capital turca e nas províncias vizinhas de Ancara.

O Centro de Observação de Terramotos da Universidade do Bósforo (Istambul) registou hoje quatro terramotos em Ancara de entre 3 e 4 graus de magnitude na escala de Richter, antes do tremor mais forte de 5,7 graus.

A zona onde ocorreu o terramoto fica entre três falhas e é propícia a movimentos sísmicos. 

In: Diário Digital


----------



## Vince (20 Dez 2007 às 13:26)

> *Abalos de 5,7 e 6,8 na escala de Richter
> Fortes sismos abalam esta manhã a Turquia e a Nova Zelândia, mas sem vítimas
> *20.12.2007 - 10h41 Agências
> Um sismo de magnitude 5,7 na escala de Richter abalou esta manhã, pelas 9 horas, hora de Lisboa, a capital da Turquia, Ancara mas não há vítimas a registar, disse a agência de notícias Anatólia.
> ...


(c) Publico


----------



## Luis França (20 Dez 2007 às 17:33)

Tantos sismos, hoje, na Turquia. Será que se passa alguma coisa? Os sismos na Turquia são frequentes, como se sabe, mas tantos num só dia e com profundidade semelhante? *51* e continuam a estalar por lá. Terá alguma relação com a conjunção (20-23)?

Aposto que o nº de sismos do dia de hoje vai ultrapassar os *60*. Alguém quer apostar ? Podíamos fazer uma _pool_ diária...

Será interessante continuar a acompanhar. Já para não falar dos 2 sismos de hoje (até à data 7.2 e 6.8).

2007-12-20  19:16:30.6	39.39N  33.13E   2km	3.1	 CENTRAL TURKEY
2007-12-20  19:07:24.6	39.31N  33.23E   7km	3.1	 CENTRAL TURKEY
2007-12-20  19:01:03.3	39.38N  33.18E   7km	3.1	 CENTRAL TURKEY
2007-12-20  18:10:39.2	39.32N  33.16E   7km	3.0	 CENTRAL TURKEY
2007-12-20  17:59:29.1	39.39N  33.17E   5km	3.3	 CENTRAL TURKEY
2007-12-20  17:37:11.0	39.32N  33.17E   7km	3.1	 CENTRAL TURKEY
2007-12-20  17:05:59.8	39.43N  32.98E   7km	3.0	 CENTRAL TURKEY
2007-12-20  16:55:10.6	39.32N  33.23E   4km	3.3	 CENTRAL TURKEY	
2007-12-20  16:36:12.4	39.35N  33.15E   7km	3.2	 CENTRAL TURKEY	
2007-12-20  16:32:12.3	39.43N  32.97E   7km	3.3	 CENTRAL TURKEY	
2007-12-20  16:28:06.7	39.41N 	33.10E   2km	3.4	 CENTRAL TURKEY	
2007-12-20  16:15:43.6	40.21N  36.03E   4km	3.3	 CENTRAL TURKEY	
2007-12-20  16:13:23.5	39.47N  33.10E   8km	3.3	 CENTRAL TURKEY	
2007-12-20  15:51:14.9	39.37N 	33.12E   7km	3.2	 CENTRAL TURKEY	
2007-12-20  15:40:16.0	39.44N  33.03E 	 7km	3.0	 CENTRAL TURKEY	
2007-12-20  15:33:16.4	39.34N  33.18E   7km	3.0	 CENTRAL TURKEY	
2007-12-20  15:06:36.4	39.35N 	33.20E   5km	3.5	 CENTRAL TURKEY
2007-12-20  15:03:30.7	39.42N 	33.15E   6km	3.0	 CENTRAL TURKEY	
2007-12-20  14:20:32.1	39.39N  33.06E  21km   3.0	CENTRAL TURKEY
2007-12-20  13:47:02.7	39.38N 	33.14E   5km	3.4	 CENTRAL TURKEY	
2007-12-20  13:16:49.2	39.38N  33.18E   7km	3.1	 CENTRAL TURKEY	
2007-12-20  12:55:01.8	39.40N  33.16E   8km	3.2	 CENTRAL TURKEY	
2007-12-20  12:48:10.6	39.42N  33.11E   5km	3.4	 CENTRAL TURKEY	
2007-12-20  12:45:14.9	39.37N  33.11E   8km	3.1	 CENTRAL TURKEY	
2007-12-20  12:34:26.8	39.31N  33.15E   5km	3.7	 CENTRAL TURKEY	
2007-12-20  12:25:05.0	39.38N  33.17E   5km	3.4	 CENTRAL TURKEY	
2007-12-20  12:21:07.3	39.42N  33.20E   6km	3.2	 CENTRAL TURKEY	
2007-12-20  12:10:12.8	39.31N  33.23E   7km	3.0	 CENTRAL TURKEY	
2007-12-20  12:05:58.7	39.22N  33.29E   2km	3.2	 CENTRAL TURKEY	
2007-12-20  12:03:46.1	39.34N  33.19E   7km	3.0	 CENTRAL TURKEY	
2007-12-20  11:49:16.2	39.32N  33.22E   8km	3.0	 CENTRAL TURKEY	
2007-12-20  11:44:15.2	39.35N  33.15E   5km	3.1	 CENTRAL TURKEY	
2007-12-20  11:40:52.5	39.31N  33.17E   5km	3.4	 CENTRAL TURKEY	
2007-12-20  11:19:08.5	39.34N  33.19E   7km	3.1	 CENTRAL TURKEY	
2007-12-20  11:14:23.7	39.32N  33.21E   6km	3.1	 CENTRAL TURKEY	
2007-12-20  11:11:26.1	39.31N  33.14E   5km	3.3	 CENTRAL TURKEY	
2007-12-20  10:50:12.3	39.34N  33.07E   8km	3.6	 CENTRAL TURKEY	
2007-12-20  10:45:53.7	39.36N  33.20E   5km	3.6	 CENTRAL TURKEY	
2007-12-20  10:39:12.9	39.35N  33.05E   7km	3.1	 CENTRAL TURKEY	
2007-12-20  10:33:55.6	39.40N  33.15E   5km	2.9	 CENTRAL TURKEY
2007-12-20  10:28:20.7	39.37N  33.18E   5km	2.9	 CENTRAL TURKEY	
2007-12-20  10:21:58.3	39.35N  33.11E  10km	3.1	 CENTRAL TURKEY	
2007-12-20  10:16:03.9	39.42N  32.98E   7km	3.5	 CENTRAL TURKEY	
2007-12-20  10:10:40.0	39.36N  33.16E   5km	3.4	 CENTRAL TURKEY	
2007-12-20  09:56:34.6	39.37N  33.09E   2km	3.5	 CENTRAL TURKEY	
2007-12-20  09:48:29.8	39.38N  33.22E  10km	*5.2*	 CENTRAL TURKEY	
2007-12-20  08:57:17.5	39.38N  33.11E   5km	3.3	 CENTRAL TURKEY	
2007-12-20  08:23:35.5	36.54N  29.32E  40km	3.8	 WESTERN TURKEY	
2007-12-20  08:18:38.9	39.38N  33.12E   7km	3.1	 CENTRAL TURKEY	
2007-12-20  07:51:10.1	39.39N  33.09E   7km	3.2	 CENTRAL TURKEY
2007-12-20  07:36:50.8	39.45N  33.14E   8km	3.7	 CENTRAL TURKEY	
2007-12-20  06:08:43.8	38.14N  30.70E   7km	3.4	 WESTERN TURKEY


----------



## Luis França (20 Dez 2007 às 17:42)

Já me esquecia de referir 2 sismos na Escandinávia (um na Noruega e outro na Suécia), bem afastados, em locais diferentes.

*2007-12-20  12:13:47.2	59.18N  13.85E  		 		 SWEDEN*






*2007-12-20  11:18:59.0	67.88N  15.16E  7km	2.9	 NORTHERN NORWAY*


----------



## Luis França (20 Dez 2007 às 22:19)

Hoje já marcharam *57* sismos na Turquia (eu apostei que vai passar dos *60* sismos hoje). Continuo aqui a contagem.
2007-12-20  23:25:12.7	39.37N  33.15E  8km	3.2	 CENTRAL TURKEY
2007-12-20  22:20:41.9	39.38N  33.16E  7km	3.4	 CENTRAL TURKEY
2007-12-20  21:52:15.9	38.22N  26.60E  3km	3.1	 NEAR THE COAST OF WESTERN TURKEY
2007-12-20  21:50:16.1	39.37N  33.12E  5km	3.5	 CENTRAL TURKEY
2007-12-20  21:40:29.0	39.34N  33.17E  6km	3.1	 CENTRAL TURKEY
2007-12-20  21:10:10.4	40.79N  30.70E  7km	2.8	 WESTERN TURKEY


----------



## Luis França (21 Dez 2007 às 12:21)

2007-12-21  17:25:20.1	39.37N  33.18E 	  7km	3.2	 CENTRAL TURKEY
2007-12-21  17:10:33.1	37.80N  27.07E 	  7km	3.0	 WESTERN TURKEY
2007-12-21  16:56:02.6	37.50N  38.69E 	  7km	3.0	 EASTERN TURKEY
2007-12-21  16:16:15.5	39.33N  33.15E 	  2km		  CENTRAL TURKEY
2007-12-21  15:41:40.8	39.36N  33.12E 	  2km 	3.4	 CENTRAL TURKEY
2007-12-21  15:30:28.1	39.38N  33.16E 	  5km	3.0	 CENTRAL TURKEY
2007-12-21  15:07:14.5	39.38N  33.06E 	  2km	3.4	 CENTRAL TURKEY
2007-12-21  13:02:45.6	39.42N  33.15E 	  7km	3.1	 CENTRAL TURKEY
2007-12-21  12:00:00.5	39.36N  33.11E 	  7km	3.1	 CENTRAL TURKEY
2007-12-21  11:21:26.4	39.39N  33.12E    7km	3.0	Central Turkey
2007-12-21  10:11:35.8	39.49N  33.22E  30km	3.1	Central Turkey
2007-12-21  09:53:23.9	39.40N  33.18E  23km	3.1	Central Turkey
2007-12-21  09:32:28.6	39.49N  33.28E    5km	3.0	Central Turkey
2007-12-21  08:01:47.4	39.58N  33.09E    7km	3.1	Central Turkey
2007-12-21  07:25:52.3	39.70N  32.90E  34km	3.5	Central Turkey
2007-12-21  05:37:28.3	39.38N  33.16E    2km	3.1	Central Turkey
2007-12-21  05:22:21.4	39.29N  33.25E  20km	3.2	Central Turkey
2007-12-21  03:26:59.4	39.41N  33.09E  11km	3.1	Central Turkey
2007-12-21  01:41:37.3	39.36N  33.21E   8km	3.0	Central Turkey
2007-12-21  01:13:49.7	39.34N  33.20E   7km	3.1	Central Turkey
2007-12-21  00:57:32.0	37.05N  29.28E  10km	3.5	Western Turkey
2007-12-21  00:49:51.2	39.38N  33.14E   7km	3.2	Central Turkey
2007-12-21  00:10:54.3	39.26N  33.24E   6km	3.0	Central Turkey


----------



## Luis França (28 Dez 2007 às 12:40)




----------



## rbsmr (10 Mar 2008 às 11:39)

*Re: Que noticia intrigante*

E esta?!

http://www.france24.com/en/20080309...editerranean-earthquake-seismology-alexandria


----------



## Luis França (10 Mar 2008 às 11:56)

*Study predicts huge Mediterranean quake*



> "We are saying there is probably a repeat time of 800 years for this kind of earthquake," said Beth Shaw, a seismologist at the University of Cambridge, who led the study.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Mar 2008 às 12:01)

*Re: Que noticia intrigante*



rbsmr disse:


> E esta?!
> 
> http://www.france24.com/en/20080309...editerranean-earthquake-seismology-alexandria



Bom prever sismos é ainda um pouco complicado mas não é impossivel de todo basta tentar "medir" a tensão das placas.

Padrões de sismos é que é um pouco esquisto mas pronto se nada mudar muito rápido é possivel...para Lisboa tambem já se espera um grande aos anos.

Afinal Mediterraneo está em constante choque entre placas a Africana e Europeia.


----------



## Luis França (12 Mar 2008 às 12:59)

2008-03-12  11:23:34.6	16.55S  167.30E  10km		*6.5*	 VANUATU

2008-03-12  07:16:05.8	36.47N   33.85W  10km	*4.7*	 AZORES ISLANDS REGION


*Rare Earthquake Shakes Connecticut*


----------



## Luis França (12 Mar 2008 às 23:45)

Tem piada! Neste site da *European Commission* o sismo de hoje em Vanuatu foi de *7.0*; nos outros sites baixaram a magnitude, talvez para não assustar...






57577 	USGS 	3/12/2008 11:23:36 AM 	Vanuatu 	167.42 	-16.50 	*7.0* 	-672 	2 	C	Medium Probability of Tsunami


Será??!


----------



## Minho (12 Mar 2008 às 23:57)

O site que indicaste é um projecto de investigação para simular tsunamis. O que o site diz é que iniciou a simulação com uma magnitudade de 7 tendo demorado 2h a terminar a simulação. 
É normal que enquanto a simulação esteve a decorrer os organismos oficiais por que registam/calculam a magnitude do sismo tenham feito uma correcção conforme foram recebendo informação de outras fontes....


----------



## Luis França (14 Abr 2008 às 15:46)

*600 Undersea quake swarm puzzles the experts
Hundreds of tremors emanate from unusual source off Oregon coast*








> GRANTS PASS, Ore. - Scientists listening to underwater microphones have detected an unusual swarm of earthquakes off central Oregon, something that often happens before a volcanic eruption — except there are no volcanoes in the area.
> 
> Scientists don't know exactly what the earthquakes mean, but they could be the result of molten rock rumbling away from the recognized earthquake faults off Oregon, said Robert Dziak, a geophysicist for the National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration and Oregon State University.
> 
> There have been more than 600 quakes over the past 10 days in a basin 150 miles (240 kilometers) southwest of Newport, Ore. The biggest was magnitude 5.4, and two others were more than magnitude 5.0, Oregon State University reported.


----------



## Luis França (22 Abr 2008 às 23:26)

*Largest quakes in review*  

*4/19/08 -*
5.0 OFF W COAST OF NORTHERN SUMATRA
5.2 KEPULAUAN BARAT DAYA, INDONESIA
5.0 KEPULAUAN BARAT DAYA, INDONESIA
5.3 KEPULAUAN BARAT DAYA, INDONESIA
6.0 KEPULAUAN BARAT DAYA, INDONESIA
5.9 KEPULAUAN BARAT DAYA, INDONESIA
5.0 KEPULAUAN TALAUD, INDONESIA
5.0 EAST TIMOR REGION
6.4 LOYALTY ISLANDS
5.0 FIJI REGION

*4/18/08 -*
5.3 KERMADEC ISLANDS REGION
6.4 FIJI REGION
5.2 SOUTH OF AFRICA
5.0 BONIN ISLANDS, JAPAN REGION
5.0 RYUKYU ISLANDS, JAPAN
5.2 RYUKYU ISLANDS, JAPAN
5.5 KURIL ISLANDS
5.2 ILLINOIS


----------



## Rog (23 Abr 2008 às 14:48)

Terremoto de 5,2 graus foi o maior já registrado em São Paulo; não há feridos

O terremoto de 5,2 graus na escala Richter, ocorrido na noite de terça-feira, com epicentro no Oceano Atlântico, a 270 km da capital paulista e a 218 km a sudoeste de São Vicente, foi o maior já registrado no Estado de São Paulo e o 4º maior, no País.

Segundo o US Geological Survey, serviço de monitoramento de terremotos do governo dos Estados Unidos, o terremoto de terça-feira ocorreu a uma profundidade de 10,7 km. 

Além de São Paulo, o tremor foi sentido no Paraná, Minas Gerais, Rio de Janeiro e Santa Catarina. O Corpo de Bombeiros e a Defesa Civil receberam diversos telefonemas de pessoas assustadas com o tremor, mas não houve registro de vítimas e nem de prejuízo material.

Registros anteriores indicavam que o maior abalo já registrado em São Paulo atingiu 5,1 graus na escala Richter, em 27 de janeiro de 1922, na cidade de Mogi-Guaçu. O terremoto mais forte registrado no País atingiu 6,2 graus na escala Richter - o evento ocorreu em 1955 em Porto dos Gaúchos (MT). 

Apenas três segundos

De acordo com o professor do Observatório de Sismologia da Universidade de Brasília (UnB), Jorge Sand França, o fenômeno durou três segundos. França afirmou que a ocorrência não foi inédita, embora tenha sido a primeira registrada este ano. 

Segundo o sismólogo Afonso Vasconcelos, o epicentro do tremor possui um raio de 500km. As cidades mais atingidas, de acordo com ele, foram Guarujá, Santos, Praia Grande e Ilhabela. "É um tremor moderado", diz. O sismólogo ainda afirmou que não existe perigo de tsunami já que as condições geológicas do Brasil não favorecem esse fenômeno.





O tremor foi registrado em uma região incomum, onde não há falhas geológicas ou bordas de placas tectônicas que poderiam ter provocado o abalo. Segundo o geofísico Rafael Abreu, do Serviço Geológico dos Estados Unidos (USGS), nunca houve um terremoto registrado num raio de 500 quilômetros do epicentro - pelo menos desde 1973, quando o serviço americano começou a catalogar esse tipo de evento ao redor do mundo. “Quando vi o registro não acreditei”, contou Abreu.

Medições feitas no observatório sismológico de Brasília mostram que, nos últimos dez anos, mais de 5 mil abalos foram registrados no País, sendo 400 deles com magnitude igual ou superior a 3 graus na escala Richter. 


Fonte: ÚltimoSegundo


----------



## Luis França (23 Abr 2008 às 16:24)

Se calhar andavam a prospectar petróleo. Nesses casos é normal uns abanões inexplicados de vez em quando.


----------



## Luis França (26 Abr 2008 às 13:32)

Algures no Nevada...


----------

